# So, tell me about your fursona. =]



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

I've always loved hearing about all the interesting fursonas people have, these days. So post pictures, information, how long you've had them as your fursona, why you chose them, etc. Feel free to talk about your "mate" as well, if you've got one. =) MY ONLY RULE: please, I'd prefer no adult artwork to be posted in this particular thread, though if you must, please put a warning above the link. Kthanks. ANYWHO. 8) I'll go first, eh? 

*[WHO//* 

Name: Pensive Moone
Alias: Pen, "P-dawg" xD 
Breed: Border Collie 
Gender: Female 
Age: 16 

*[WHAT//* 

Pensive is a purple/indigo colored border collie, with altered face markings. She can be anywhere from a light purple to a dark purple, or a light indigo to a dark blue. xD I draw her as a medium purple hue, but not everyone has the same marker colors as I do, so there are alot fo different colors colored as. :3 

*[WHY//* 

Not sure. My first fursona was a wolf named Caro. I stuck with her for, like, two years, but then I decided I needed a new fursona. xD She wasn't anything like me, she was just a character I drew. heh. So, loads of other characters came and went, and I finally decided to stick with something more simple, and like me. 

I'd gone by the name "Pensive" since 2003, and so it was only natural that my fursona have the same name as me. =] She is "me", so to speak. I chose a border collie for her breed, because I've always seen myself as a canine, even as a little kid. Wolves and foxes were awesome, but just not...me. So I went with some type of herding dog, since I'd always loved them (plus...I'm short, and they're relatively small xD). Purple, of course, was chosen because it's my favorite color, and really fits my personality. Her markings are pretty random---just chosen because I liked how they looked. However, thinking about it now, they kind of look like glasses, which is pretty cool. :B 

As for my mate, he's a 17 year old snow leopard. He goes by the name Neikos in the furry community/internet/whatever. He's been furry for a while, he just didn't really know much about it until he met me. xP We've been dating for about 6 months this June, though we've like eachother alot longer. <3 He's basically a normal snow leopard, though I always draw him with blond hair and a goatee. 8D Just to be more realistic (he has those in RL). 

Pictures are below, for those who care. :]

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/LePensive/Fanart/PenbyKade.png <--- badge by Kade
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/LePensive/Fanart/Pensive_and_Moosefinch_by_Wolfyu.png <--- quad Pen by Wolfyu
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n295/LePensive/Fanart/Just_me_and_you_by_ByTheHorns.png <--- me and Neikos <3


----------



## izartist (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmm as far a as  a fursona goes, idon't use or draw mine as often as my main character which could be considered kind of a fursona or alternate personality even though she looks totally different from me and is well female, she is entirely fictional but is based muchly on my personality.

I don't know why I don't use/draw my personal fursona as much, I just like messing with her more.

But here's her description.


She has a typical meerkat physique and look.

Sheâ€™s about 5'8 tall.

Sheâ€™s about 21 years old.

She has emerald green eyes.

Her base color is a light sandy color.

Five brown stripes across her back, the third down is the thickest of the 5 and the rest are pretty close in size.

The tip of her tail is brown along with her fingers the tips of her feet including all of her toes and the tips of her ears.

There are two big brown spots over her eyes, one to each eye going around the sides and top and going all the way up to her eyebrows; they also cover the eyelids (though the eyelids can be a little lighter). The cheeks under her eyes are not included in the eyespots.

Her nose is a light brown.

Her belly is white and it extends from the inside of her thighs up to her lower jaw.

She wears glasses. These are very important to her character and look.

She has long orange hair that goes about halfway to mostly down her back.  It has a lot of flow and bounce to it.  She often wears a headband/hair band thing; usually green (but she likes it to match whatever she's wearing) She has also been known to go without it.

A lot of times, she brushes her bangs to one side or behind her ear.

She can be more anthro or cartoonier, even in human form as long as she is in modest/cute clothing.  

She usually likes to wear a sky blue t-shirt or a nice blouse with blue jeans or khakis.  Though she's been known to wear whatever looks good as long as it's modest and/or cute.  (Side note: when going to bed she likes to wear menâ€™s pajamas with a button up top, they are usually white with pale blue stripes.)

When it comes to jewelry, she will sport a small necklace with a modest pendant and earrings that compliment what she is currently wearing.

Her hair is pretty much the same in human form as in cartoon form.

In human form she does not sport her meerkat markings, though she does have a nice rosy color to her cheeks.

She has a somewhat librarianish look about her.

She likes books, music, and art.  She can pretty much listen to anything.  She is often daydreaming and the like.



Linkage.

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/53551016/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/389527/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/231135/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/246244/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/275158/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42080174/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/365059/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49865159/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/50157513/




P.S.  Your art is awesome. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you ^.^ 
I love meerkats. :3 heh. 
You're quite the artist, as well. -nods-


----------



## izartist (Apr 21, 2007)

Pensive said:
			
		

> Thank you ^.^
> I love meerkats. :3 heh.
> You're quite the artist, as well. -nods-



Lol, thanks.

I've been a fan of meerkats for a long time now, my stuff has evolved in the last 4 or 5 years I've been drawing them,  I"m not the best who posts on the interwebs though.

Perhaps we can do a trade sometime.


----------



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

That'd be cool. =]
I've never drawn a meerkat before, though. xD


----------



## izartist (Apr 21, 2007)

Pensive said:
			
		

> That'd be cool. =]
> I've never drawn a meerkat before, though. xD



Haha, it's cool, not many people draw meerkats.

You should look into joining in the fun in the "Draw the person above you thread"  i'ts loads of fun... that reminds me, I'm about due to draw somehting there too...

Anyhoo, a warm welcome to fur affinity on my part, I really hope you find your niche and enjoy your stay here.


Nice avvy btw.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Apr 21, 2007)

Basic Info:

Name: Blood Red Fox (that's full name, first, midle, and last)
Species: Red Fox
Gender: Male
Age: 25 (I made my fursona older than me for personal reasons)

Physical Description:

Blood is a red fox whose fur is a deep red color, it's because of this how he got his name (when he was born, his fur was so red that the blood from his mother's womb did not show up on the red parts of his fur). Like most red foxes, his chest and belly fur is white, and the fur on his arm from the elbow to the tips of his fingers is black, the same with his legs from the feet to a little below the knees. His eyes are blue, like his mother, but his fur is similar to his father's, only darker. 

Place of Residence:

Blood lives in Wish, Georgia (a fictional city that's 30 miles east of Atlanta). He resides in Southeast Apartments, in room 302.

Personality:

Kind, jokes when he wants to, and is a loveable guy.

Family:

Parents: Luna Fox (a cross fox), Chris Fox (a red fox)
Uncle: James A. Fox

Mate:

Blood's mate is Victoria Fox, formerly known as Victoria Valor.

Life:

Blood's early life was like most kids, but not very ordinary. His parents, Luna and Chris, are both goths who own a cafe called "Sleeping Sun Cafe." Although he's not a goth like his parents, his parents still love him like parents do. Now he works at Play it Loud, a music shop specializing in everything relating to rock music. In the year 2008, Blood met three new people: Victoria (his mate, and a vixen), Mina (a young black cat, and a friend), and Sabre Ashfield (a British gray wolf, and his friend and co-worker).

How I Came Up With Him:

I made Blood shortly after joining the fandom. Anyway, Blood does differ from the real me in ways, like age and occupation. Blood is one of the stars of my fictional story "Seeing Red," and it is in there that more about him is said. Basically if you want to know more about Blood and the others, then read Seeing Red. (I didn't want to say too much here, since I didn't want to include spoilers.)

Here's a drawing of him done by me:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/428273/

If you want to read Seeing Red, then go to my gallery.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 21, 2007)

Who:
Name:  Icarus
Breed:  _P. Extractum Confundo Semino_
           (Mixed Breed Bronze Dragon)
Age:  17

What:  
Icarus is a Bronze Half Human/Dragon.  He can walk on all fours or on two legs and interchange quite easily, this helps him fight his enemies.  (example:  A blow comes toward him, but because he has a flexible backbone he will basically loop backwards, bring his legs to all fours, then swing his tail along with the loop, eventually slicing upwards into the attackers stomach up through his ribcage and finally his throat.  You could say it almost slices him in half.)  He doesn't breathe fire like some would expect, but he spits a deadly corrosive acid that dissolves all organic tissue but the skeleton.  He, of course, is immune to the acids because he emits some sort of base around his scales.  (Acid + Base = Salt water) So Ic, is immune to most of the acid's deadly effects.  He has usable wings, and he is very manuverable in the air.

Why:
Dragons rule.


----------



## Roarey Raccoon (Apr 21, 2007)

My fursona is an oddly-coloured raccoon, that's essentially all there is to it. I don't give the character its own personality or anything, he's just me in raccoon form XP. 

Here's a piccy: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/493171/

I'm somewhat lacking in imagination to make Roarey his own personality, so he just represents a cheeky, confident and ranty part of myself XP.


----------



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

Aww  
I love raccoons. They're amazing.
And same. My fursona is /me/ in dog form. xD


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/503603/
Name: BambÃº Panda
Species: Giant Panda
Gender: Female
Age: 18 (19 in June)


BambÃº Panda is a chubby giant panda with all her markings in red. She's kinda geeky, loves computers, cooking, (nonanthro) animals, stuff like that. She's pagan, and she honors Brigid and Kernunnos. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/496317/

Why? Well, my first fursona was Lobo Roo. He's very dear to me still, but in the end...he was more who I wanted to be, not who I was. BambÃº came around after a druid mentioned that I reminded him of a panda, and I decided to make a panda character - and then it became pretty much me, so I made her my fursona. Pretty much, she's me in panda form. Honestly, I think I'll probably change fursonas again in the future, as I change myself, but for right now - BambÃº is a pretty good representation of me. My favorite animals actually aren't pandas, or kangaroos for that matter...but...well, no offense, but I didn't want to be a dog or a wolf even though I love them (and I'm therian, but that's for a different time and place) because so many people had dog/wolf fursonas. I wanted to stand out from the crowd, I guess (as BambÃº does, with her coloring and mohawk) so...that's the why.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: Sunshyne (or Sunny for short)
Species: Raccon-Skunk hybrid
Age: 20 (my age)
Gender: Male (like me)

Physical description:
Medium build and height, say about 6 foot, 190. Technically that's a little overweight but he doesn't really show it. Sunny has dull tan-grey fur, with a black-white-black skunk stripe running down the back and tail, and a white stomach and face. He also has a slightly darkened raccoon-like mask around his eyes (visible in my avatar). Sunshyne has several physical attributes that are taken from myself in real life, including a large scar off the right side of his bottom lip, a pierced tongue and a missing finger/toe and his left paw/hand...

Personality:
Very kind, helpful and compassionate. Somewhat quiet but very funny if you get to know him. A bit of a cyncial smartass at times. BIG pothead. 

Dress:
Almost always casual - he likes to wear a t-shirt and a pair of khaki shorts most of the time. Cargo pants, hoodies, hockey jerseys are also things he would wear. Like me, he almost always wears some type of hemp necklace or chain around his neck.

How did I come up with him?
For a while I was only going to be a skunk, but I hit a raccoon period big time a few years ago, and the few raccoon-skunk hybrids I saw in pictures were just awesome. So, I decided to make myself a mix. Pretty much all of his traits are somewhat a mirror of my own. And the name? Well, a long while back I was really into all sorts of fan-fiction (video games, TV series, etc.) and I think one of my favorite authors was named "sunshine". I really like that, because most of his stories were kind of dark and twisted, so it was a very intriguing contradiction. When I came here, of course, "sunshine" was already taken, so I subbed in the "y". Tada.

My (old and BADLY drawn) reference sheet:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417324/


----------



## ADF (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: N/A
Alias: ADF
Breed: Dragon
Skin: Scales
Colour: Grey
Height: 6ft 6
Gender: Male
Age: 21

What can I say? It is me, my mind put within a anthropomorphic dragons body. He likes what I like and does what I do, any description would be one about me


----------



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

haha. Well, believe it or not LoboRoo, that's partially why I guess I'm a dog. xD
I'm the type of person that /hate's/ standing out from the crowd.
I mean, sometimes that fine, but for the most part I tend to blend in with the crowd.
-nods- So I guess that's pretty natural. :B 

Btw. /Love/ your sona's mohawk. 8D Freakin awesome.


----------



## izartist (Apr 21, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I wanted to stand out from the crowd, I guess (as BambÃº does, with her coloring and mohawk) so...that's the why.



Ditto that for me, I also simply love meerkats so much.


----------



## Meyou (Apr 21, 2007)

Meyou is pretty much me, in Foxxy, with a few things thrown in for fun.

Appearance wise, he's about 6 foot tall, large build with scruffy black fur. He has a streak of white running from his chin to his thighs, messed up white hair, and blue eyes. Almost always found carrying his backpack, which is somewhat like a Tardis, having his entire home inside it, as well as a small training arena with cybernetic opponents.

Clothes wise, almost always a black leather trenchcoat, black T-shirt, and temperate camo trousers, with some grubbly brown boots. Also wears some black leather boots, and some shades due to overly sensetive eyes.

When playing Paintball, he usually wears the camo's, a T-shirt with "Cardiff Paintlickers" on the front and "Doomed from the break!" on the back, exchanges his shades for tinted JT Fox Goggles (Think JT Proflex but with elongated face mask to accomodate Foxxyness) and replaces his trenchcoat with a pod pack to carry Paint. He uses a Spitfired Angel IR3, just like me.

Something he picked up a long time ago, and I dont really want to get rid of (Because I find it kinda humourous) is a Jusenkyo curse. When activated, He turns into a very fluffy red foxxygirl, much to his annoyance. Usually happens at the most inopportune times, like minutes before the opening match of a tourney. He has occasionally used the curse to his advantage, but usually mutters unkind words when it happens.

Personality wise, Meyou is much like myself: Quiet, Loner Foxxy, who has one passion in life: Playing Paintball. Tends to miss things in conversations, and is often the target of various jokes, but somewhat respected for his awesome Paintballing talents. I have piccies somewhere, will dig them out.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: Anders
Breed: White-tailed Deer
Height: 6 ft
Gender: Male
Age: 21

He basically has a human body, but only his toes are fused into hooves and his fingernails are black.Â Â He has 6-pointed antlers (which don't count as part of his height ), and his eyes are blue (instead of brown like a typical deer's eyes ).

When it comes to clothing, he generally wears casual clothing, such as a T-shirt, Khaki shorts and sneakers.

As for his personality, he's pretty much like me: very nice, caring, optimistic, intelligent, and sometimes quiet.

There's not much I can say about my fursona; he's just me in deer form. :lol:


----------



## Sulacoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

I normally don't fill out detailed stuff on my fursona(s)... But, eh what the hell.

WHO:
Name: Sulaco
Breed: Coyote
Gender: Male
Age: 22?

WHAT: 
Nothing super special about Sulaco, appearance-wise, except for the big black-ish gear tattoo on his back. Basic coyote markings. Cinnamon-colored fur, with lighter cream-colored fur on his paws, feet, chest, and inner thighs. Big ears, pointy snout. I usually draw him in kind of an ambigious tribal/primitive anthro sort of setting, so he usually just wears a fundoshi or similar type of loincloth. 

Body-type, he's more or less like my RL build. Moderately muscular, though on the slim side, and has semi-digitigrade feet. Personality-wise he's basically like me.

WHY:
I dunno, just liked drawing myself as a coyote. Originally he was a more directly humanoid-coyote caricature of me and less animalistic, but my wife was more into the animalistic style and got me kind of interested in that over time.


And then there's my... "Other", fursona.


WHO:
Name: Irv
Breed: Coyote
Gender: Male
Age: 22?

WHAT: Personality-wise, Irv's a horrible person. He's kind of like the evil twin equivalent of Sulaco, though they don't exist in the same "world" in my imagination. Sulaco's in more of a primitive low-fantasy kind of world, and Irv's from a dark, post-apocalyptic dieselpunk kind of world. He used to be a relatively good guy, but became deeply corrupt. Extremely violent, racist (_he hates felines and reptiles in particular_), and a war criminal and mass murderer. He thrives on war, anarchy and hate, having a kind of nihilistic worldview where the Pack is all that matters to him, and everything outside it is simply there to be either taken advantage of or preyed upon.

Since I've already got images of him, I won't bother with describing his physique. You can view them here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/458908/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/467647/

WHY:
Irv is kind of a stress reliever character. Sulaco isn't good for that, since he's too nice like me. Irv on the other hand I can easily draw doing various violent and immoral things I wouldn't condone in real life.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2007)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> I normally don't fill out detailed stuff on my fursona(s)... But, eh what the hell.
> 
> WHO:
> Name: Sulaco
> ...




Very nice. You know, I haven't drawn it yet but I've always seen my fursona as a schizophenic.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 21, 2007)

*Who*

Name: Aden
Species: Fennec Fox (_vulpes zerda_)
Gender: Male
Orientation: Bi
Age: 19

*What*

Aden is a Fennec Fox with ordinary markings. Medium build, slightly more muscular - just a bit more fit than I am. Long hair in a "metal guitarist" haircut. Tail reaches to ankles, and it's nice and froofy. ^..^Â Â He has the usual sandy-colored fennec fur, but it gets slightly darker near the tailtip and lighter near belly, inner arms, inner thighs, and under tail. His height is about 5'10" not counting ears, and he weighs around 165lbs. You can usually find him with no clothes. 

Also, the claws on his left hand 1, 2, 3, and 4 fingers and his right hand 1 finger are shaved down to allow him to play guitar more better good. His guitar is a Schecter C1 Elite, black, usually tuned to Drop C or sometimes Standard. He also plays paintball (WGP M1 Orracle), piano, and does 3D art and animation (Blender).

*Why*

He's exactly like I am (just a litte shorter and more fit). Plus, I love Fennecs so damn much. Must've been one of those "I didn't choose it, it chose me" kind of things. He's just me in Fennec form. ^..^


----------



## Os (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: Os
Breed: Felinus Domesticus / kitty
Height: 5'8
Gender: male
Age: 22

Physical appearance: Well lessee'... He goes basically by my own physical appearance but as an anthropomorphic cat, or course.  medium build, brown eyes, dark headfur pulled back into a ponytail at the base of his skull that hangs down to about his shoulderblades.  He's got black fur with a white chest, belly, paws and the tips of his ears and tail.  If I had a tail I'd definately have it like his with two hoop piercings in the tip somehow. 

all in all personality wise, like myself, he's pretty unpredictable and prone to spaz about things, act like a wierdo and on occasion philosophise about stuff that isn't really relevant to anything.  Summed up, a natural pessimist / trained optimist.  Not to mention pretty non PC a lot of the time.


----------



## Arsonos (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: Ray
Alias: Arsonos (dragon-name)
Species: Anthromorphic(sp?) Alligator
Gender: Male
Orientation: Whatever
Relationship status: Single and Pissed
Age: 21
Length: 10' Nose to tail, about 6' standing
Weight: 330lbs

Your average, run of the mill lazy alligator that eats most anything he can get between his jaws. Ray enjoys organizing things, and likes to sleep in the sun. Ray, however is a self hater, and on the weekends finds hmself drinking whiskey and pretending he's a dragon, because he doesn't move very fast, thinks hes kind of ugly, and doesn't have many friends. It's an escape for him. He loves dragons but badmouths them constantly behind ther backs because he's so jealous of them.Â Â 

Ray is artificially good natured, friendly and helpful, but is truly doubtful, reserved and dark. Many others avoid him because of his raw personality and his cutting sarcasam.


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Name:Serith
Species: Anthropomorphic Oriental Dragon
Gender:Male
Orientation:Bisexual
Relationship status:single
Age:18
Height: 8 feet 3 inches
Weight:340 pounds

Serith is basically me in an anthropomorphic dragon body,I am somewhat introverted, but generally friendly, he likes pretty much everything I do...see my profile

Why :I have always liked scaly critters, especially dragons... I originally wanted to be a western dragon, but I could never remember to put the wings, plus I always liked how chinese dragons looked, so I just made myself into a oriental dragon^_^Plus I love the FLOOF!!!


----------



## Pensive (Apr 21, 2007)

I love oriental dragons 
My friend's helping me paint one on my wall.
-dances-


----------



## Saturn (Apr 21, 2007)

Name: Rwanda Star
Age: 18
Species: white lion
Gender: male
Height: 5'2" (small lion ^_^)
Weight: about 115lbs
Status: single
Orientation: gay

He's basically a simple white lion, trying to find his way around in this crazy world.  He comes from a more conservative family in central-south Texas, so being gay was something not often discussed.  At the age of 15, he got his first mate, a stunning white tiger.  At the age of 17, he got his second mate, a nicely toned roo.  Just a month after becoming mates with the roo, the two split and Rwanda then became a mate to a young red fox.  Sadly, however, things didn't work out.  That's where Rwanda is now.

Rwanda is basically me, although taller.  ^_^;  I somewhat live my life through him.  Why a white lion?  I've been fascinated with the big cats, especially the lion, and even more, the white lion, since I was really young.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 21, 2007)

*[WHO//* 

Name: Coffee Cat
Alias: DJ Alan-a-Dale
Breed: Siamese cat
Gender: Male
Age: 17

*[WHAT//* 

Coffee is a cat. With a tail and ears and the whole cat thing. You know how cats are. Like w/ claws and shedding. His coloring is a deep cafe au lait brown, in the traditional Siamese pattern. Defining characteristics include bed head, emo glasses, and a backpack containing an ukulele. 

*[WHY//* 

I was first introduced to the fandom via anime catgirls, and when the time came to choose a fursona, a cat was, therefore, the most logical choice. I came upon his name while brainstorming and liked it for a number of reasons: 1. I really, really like coffee. 2. The alliteration is bitchin and 3. It's a really shitty pun of "Copy-cat"

I have no set personality for Coffee, because he's not exactly a fantasy character, he's just an anthropomorphic version of me. I would find it impossible to describe my personality via text, at least in a very timely fashion. :3 That being said, Coffee loves tuna and saucers of cream. 

Unfortunately, considering I have no art ability (Other than drawing mushroom clouds- those guys are easy) there is absolutely no art based upon lil' coffee.


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who?*

Name: Kittiara
Alias: Kitt, Kitti 
Breed: Cat Devil (aka Demonic, fluffy housecat)
Gender: Female 
Height: 5'8"
Age: ?

*What?*

Kitt's a "demonic fluffy housecat" because it suits me most.Â Â My personality is catlike, but if I were to be an animal, it wouldn't be a run-of-the-mill cat, but I'm no wildcat either.Â Â Just devilish enough to have little horns and wings, I suppose.Â Â Black and white fur because I don't like anything flashier for myself; it wouldn't suit me.Â Â The green hair because when I dyed my hair green, it was the best color for me.Â Â Somewhere along the way I decided a cat fursona was boring, so I gave her little demonic wings because I love them and I consider myself fairly impish.Â Â But they're stunted wings.Â Â Eventually I gave her horns, too.

*Why?*

Already sort of done this, but... I'm a cat person.Â Â I can't stand owning just about anything else, especially since I'm extremely catlike in my own right.Â Â But like I said, nothing fancy like a tiger or anything.Â Â I enjoy eating and sleeping in the sun any day.Â Â I've been drawing myself as a black and white cat with more or less the same markings since seventh grade or so, but there was a time when I couldn't decide if I should draw myself as something else or not.

Nope, decided a cat (with the added bonus of wings) was A-OK.Â Â Not quite sure where the name 'Kittiara' came from; probably the obvious origins of the name 'Kitty' and the Dragonlance character (subconciously, anyway).

And you know, cats always kind of struck me as things that don't really care about the same things everybody else worries about, which is very much like me.Â Â I don't care about anybody's religion or sexual orientation, for instance.Â Â I'm obsessed with the idea of demons/angels/imps/other such creatures, thus horns and wings.  She has no set age.

I think that's it.

*Pics:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/487338/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/405472/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/381429/
plus the pictures that're my icon and signature.Â Â Full signature picture is limited to myself and my boyfriend. :3


----------



## thegreathamster (Apr 22, 2007)

She's a hamster....


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 22, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> She's a hamster....


No wai!:shock:


----------



## Iveechan (Apr 22, 2007)

*WHO*

Name: Iveechan
Alias: Ivee
Breed: Iveechan (Pokemon hybrid)
Gender: Female
Age: ageless

*WHAT*
Iveechan is a hybrid of Ivysaur, Eevee, and Hitmonchan, an experiment created prior to Mewtwo.  Despite her origins and being a "throwaway" creation, Iveechan is not an angsty or super powerful creature.  She is a regular Pokemon, though her Eevee heritage makes her adapt to new situations and most environments (except the extreme cold) well.  She is a Grass/Fighting type.

*WHY*

I wanted a screen name back in 2000.  And I used three Pokemon I really liked at the time (Eevee used to be my favorite Pokemon, but now it is Hitmonchan).

Pic

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/392930/


----------



## Pensive (Apr 22, 2007)

I've liked your sona for a while, Kittiara ^^ 
People always tell me I remind them more of a cat, so I'm considering making a secondary fursona that's feline. x3 Or...I dunno. heh. I love your sona's hair. Green is amazing. 

And Iveechan---that is the coolest thing ever. *_* 
I saw that pic before, and thought it was awesome /then/ too. :] 
I was never good at making up pokemon o_o;


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 22, 2007)

Really?  Awesome~
I have a lot of characters I make just to draw and have because there are just way too many cool animals.  I reserve one for my fursona, but I do have an alter ego for my fursona, and he's pretty much an inverse of Kitt: a sort of mutt husky, with opposite coloring.  I guess he might graduate to secondary fursona soon. XD

Also: Holy crap, Iveechan, that's kickass.  It looks so cool.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 22, 2007)

Pensive said:
			
		

> Btw. /Love/ your sona's mohawk. 8D Freakin awesome.



Thanks! Other than Lobo, who doesn't have hair xD both BambÃº and another character of mine have wild hair. I do a lot to my hair irl, so I figured, why don't my characters?

Like Kittiara said, BambÃº is reserved for my fursona (I guess Lobo would be my male fursona) and then I have a couple of characters I designed for fun, a kangaroo dragon, and a kangaroo/maned wolf hybrid. (....I do loff kangaroos...)


----------



## Kittiara (Apr 22, 2007)

Lemme tell you, I loved drawing that LoboRoo.. XD But I love BambÃº's design, too.  I'd say from what I've seen, she really does suit you more.

...but 'roos are still kickass.


----------



## Saturn (Apr 22, 2007)

I dated a roo once... *thinks about it*


----------



## yuriatayde (Apr 22, 2007)

*[WHO]* 

Name: Yuria Tayde
Alias: Yuria Tayde
Breed: Red Fox Kitsune (one tail)
Gender: Female
Age: 21

*[WHAT]* 

Yuria is an archer, turned shamaness, turned druid, turned kitsune (nogitsune). She started an archer, and threw the course of RP changed and evolved into what she is now; my fursona. When she's not disquizing her appearance:  She's a red fox, about 5'9", C cup, green eyes, almost-butt-length light colored (almost bleached) hair, with a silver stripe down her back and tail. She used to be a foxtaur, and sometimes has antlers like a deer; but has been disquizing herself as biped for so long that I just sorta, stopped considering that.

She's a natural born rogue, is considerably evil, and can feed off of any feeling or emotion, especially; pain, loyalty(love), chaos, sex, and fear. She's skeptical about love, but is really a hopeless romantic at heart..

*[WHY]*

Created the character a long time ago in Furcadia for roleplay, the name was randomly generated and a combination of two Elf Female names. She was an archer whom was taken under the wing of a dark shamaness, who taught her magic, ritual, and spirituality. She helped her find her 5 spirit animals, and then violently merged them with her body. From then on, she was a foxtaur with a silver stripe down her back (combined traits from all 6 animals)

She was high-shamaness of a tribe for awhile, then destroyed it due to inexperience. So she became a druid instead, until in one RP she was killed. However, being a shamaness with high spiritual powers, she was able to reincarnate herself consciously; she possessed the baby of a pregnant kitsune.

Now, as a kitsune and with a background like that, and with a mother who's absolutely insane (Creed Thunder, I still roleplay with her occasionally) she's still practicing being a tribeless-shamaness and druid. She maintains a forest (druid grove) with a giant tree in the middle that protects her Kitsune Ball. She's also arguably pure evil.

The big question is though; how do I relate to a character made entirely threw roleplay, and not actually designed from myself? The answer is simple really... 

I have a split personality. Had sense middleschool, and she has tried to get me to kill myself on occasion. The player of the shamaness that trained Yuria practices the stuff IRL as well, and was also my mentor for a time. I could somehow relate to my character more and more as she was shaped threw roleplay, until eventually I gave the name to the girl in my head. Ever sense, we get along so long as I let her be the dominant personality. It's like the name was hers all along and she was just doing this overly complex scheme so I'd give it to her.

*So, short answer is...* I did not create YuriaTayde. Yuria took my body and killed who I used to be.

Sorry it's so longwinded ^.^;;


----------



## illus1 (Apr 22, 2007)

what fursona?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 22, 2007)

Kittiara said:
			
		

> Lemme tell you, I loved drawing that LoboRoo.. XD But I love BambÃº's design, too.  I'd say from what I've seen, she really does suit you more.
> 
> ...but 'roos are still kickass.



Oh, Lobo is still my baby. It was the hardest decision choosing between him and BambÃº...and I still call him my secondary fursona. I can't delegate him to just a character, you know? Someday I still want to get a fursuit of him, and BambÃº too. 

'roos are kickass. If I had to pick my favorite furry person ever, I'd probably say Oz Kangaroo...maybe because he glomped me at FWA...but, still, they rock.


----------



## Magica (Apr 22, 2007)

I have two.

Name: Magica
Species: Dragon
Gender: Female
Ref's: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/99434/ & http://www.furaffinity.net/view/263777/
This is my main sona/character.  She was created I believe around 1997 or later.  Character-wise she's one of the queen dragons from a dragon planet called Arsenia, where about 12 or so other dragon-clans reside.  Nowadays I user her as my main fursona, she's also quadriped/feral.

Name: Salty
Species: Wolfdog
Gender: Female
Ref's: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/323766/
Salty is my oldest character, and who I pretended to be when I was around 7 up until I was about 11 or later. I was a huge fan of the Super Mario Bros. Super Show back then, so I created her as a pet to the Mario Bros. and the Princess. Back then she was a mutt, but around 1995 or so (Balto) I changed her into a wolfdog.  It took until sometime last year that I finally had her be a silver coated wolfdog.  Also a quadriped/feral.

So depending on what mood I'm in, I can be either one, or I can just be the usual human that I am. :3

I used to have a duck anthro called Magica or Carly created around 2004 or so. Basically a Disney duck with brown hair, but I don't use her anymore.  There's also my Saiyajin persona that I still use from time to time.


----------



## Pensive (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooo..I love Magica :3 
Lovely color choice, and desinage. -nodnod-


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, I figured as much as we'd talked about him, I'd describe Lobo. 

Name: Lobo Roo
Species: Kangaroo
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Bisexual
Age: 18

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/381427/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/403582/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/400945/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/367626/

Lobo is kind of a pretty-boy muscle roo, but he's not self-centered. He's just kind of a fun wacky guy. He's athletic, likes to play soccer (when you can kick like that, why not?) and video games, but his all time favourite thing to do is sleep. (We have that in common, at least ) Not that he's lazy or anything, but come on - what's better than being snuggled up in bed relaxing? 

So yeah...Lobo was my first furry anything, and I pretty much made him into who I wanted to be, not who I was. He sure does rock. 

And then...I have two characters, Galeru and Loca Roo. Galeru is a kangaroo dragon, and Loca Roo is a kangaroo/maned wolf hybrid. The only picture I have of Loca is NSFW, but I have a good one of Galeru: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/451011/


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 22, 2007)

[WHO//

Name: Korialus Spiritwolf
Alias: Spirit, Korialus, and sometimes just "Kor"
Breed: Wolf
Gender: Male
Age: 16 


What: Korialus is a white wolf with blue eyes, about 6'3", neither slim nor thick, not too muscular, and his eyes have a wild look to them. He keeps to himself usually, and doesn't talk unless someone else starts a conversation. A lone wolf basically. Outside his cold exterior though, he is a very kind person and cares deeply about his friends and loved ones. He is basically me, in personality and body in all ways.

Why: I've loved wolves since I was very young, I identify with them in a lot of ways, my room is covered with wolf pictures,statues, and all kinds of things. I was a WoW player who played a Druid which ended up about me hearing of furries, which in my infinite curiousity and through a link from a friend who I was talking to about Wolf's Rain, I found a link to a furry forum and found a community I really liked and was happy to make myself a part of. As for my name, it just came to me while I was trying to think, all the sudden like a blast of light in the dark for a name.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Apr 23, 2007)

> I came upon his name while brainstorming and liked it for a number of reasons: 1. I really, really like coffee. 2. The alliteration is bitchin and 3. It's a really shitty pun of "Copy-cat"



^= Best. Reasoning. Ever 

Anyways....

*Name(s):* Lorcan and Delany (they only recently got their names, with both meanings and 'feels' that fit. Lorcan is fierce little warrior and Delany is dark challenger)
*Alias:* Neither have one
*Breed(s):* A crow and a wolf
*Gender(s):*Both male
*Age(s):*Not important so don't seem to have any

*What:* Lorcan is a crow with no unique markings, unless you consider his white eye (with a black pupil of course). The white eye is found in all Australian crows and ravens, and in no others in the world, so I consider it to be an important part or Lorcan. He also has a square-ending tail, not a wedge.
Delany is a dark brown wolf, with dark grey socks and a stripe which runs from his nose to the end of his tail, expanding out near his back legs to form a sort of crows tail when looking from above. Both Lorcan and Delany  are in feral form.

*Why:* I've always loved both crows and wolves, and when I learned about furries (well, more than typical media stuff) about 6 months ago I started looking for a fursona. I realised that one creature just didn't encompass all of who I was, I needed the two of them to feel whole. I've already babbled on in previous posts about why the bubbly, firey tempered crow and the pain stricken lonely wolf, so I shan't go on about it here. This post is too long already  Oh, and I love being a chick, it's just I identify with guys hugely, and it seemed more fitting for my fursona.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, isn't this the lovely thread? Might I join in the fun? I think I may...


*[Who]*
Name: Xipoid 
Alias: Xip or Xippy (I had nothing to do with that)
Species: Canis Lupus
Gender: Male
Age:  ~35+ (never really thought about it, so that general area)


*[What]*
He's a foppish fellow, plain and simple. Through his life, he has developed a taste for dapper curio and other chic bric-a-bracs. Chivalry, debonair comportment, dandy mien, pompous ostentatiousness, and sumptuous objt d'art do him quite well I would say.


*[Why]*
I like fancy things. He likes fancy things. I like formal dress. He only dresses formal. I like wolves. He's a wolf. I like the color black. He's colored black (with a nice white complement). It's like we were made for each other (or rather he was made for me). I didn't _really_ love him until he added the gentlemanly air to his crasis. What a wolf... *swoons*

Nothing really special about him, no powers, no unique markings, no special skills... just a wolf in a top hat with a sense of sophistication. Though all the extravagance gives him the leeway to say things like "pandiculate", "opisthenar", and "fustigate" if you want to call that a special skill. No wait, I forgot he does have a skill. He can do that little classy hand movement thing when he talks to make him seem more cavalier.

No mates, lovers, fiancÃ©es or fiancÃ©s, wives, husbands, spouses, significant others, or soul-mates. (I'm talking about him, you silly conclusion-jumper)


*[Pictures]*
The amazing Kaji at work
The lovely Hibbary at work
A lovely portrait rendition by Ms. Brown
Before his sudden donning of class and the high-society attitude, done by the ever-quaint Yellow-eyes

I feel better now.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 23, 2007)

Name: Orlith
Breed: Western Dragon
Gender: Female
Orientation: Bisexual...but more on the straight side of things
Age: 20
Height:5 foot 4. in anthro (not including horns), 6 meteres in non anthro from ground to shoulder
Wingspan: 8 feet, 20 meters in non anthro.
Tail length:5 feet,  8 meteres in non anthro


What: Orlith is a golden dragon with smooth hide instead of scales (in anthro form) and harder than stone scales in her non anthro form, with plating of scales down from her chin to her tail tip, protecting her underside.Â She has a short row of short horns running from her forehead to the base of her skull, and has two larger horns situated on either side of the second small horn (right above where hea ears should be) in both forms.Â She is bubbly and bouncy and loves to hug and play, but is very wise, she is kind and caring but has a temper that can be set off in a flash, but this rarley happens.  She can blow smoke  in variouse shapes, colours and scents, vanilla being her favorite.  Like her Pernese counterpart, she can go _between_ times and places.Â Â She is essentially me in every way personality wise, just more outging, more promiscuous(sp?) and bisexual.

Why: I've loved dragons for as long as I can remember, and I read "Moretaragonlady of Pern" and loved the Orlith portrayed in the book (she and my fursona are only the same in species and colour) and loved the name.Â Â I've been Orlith eversince I came to the internet.


----------



## hyd (Apr 23, 2007)

[WHO// 

Name: Hydroisis G. LaSintesi
Alias: Hyd
Breed: Fennec (possibly a little bit of dingo)
Gender: Female 
Age: Early 20s

[WHAT// 
She's a (surprisingly) average-proportioned girl, with tan fur and slightly lighter cream markings on her muzzle (goes over her eyes and down below her chin), on tail tip, and on her stomach. Her ears, however, are light blue like her hair. Her hair is mostly long, with bangs trimmed on the left side of her face, and a chunk of hair chopped off to her left shoulder. The rest of her hair is pulled into a right side-ponytail.

[WHY// 

Hyd kind of got resurrected from a sketchbook I had when I was about 12-13. I took the word Hydro and Isis and kinda mushed them together. My main character for years was Maria-Ki (a very busty orange cat with red and blue hair). In 2003, I started playing furcadia and I wanted a new character no one would recognize.
So I pulled up my old list of characters and I found Hyd. After revamping her a little bit, I started playing her as a perky, drunken soldiergirl. After roleplaying as her for a few months, I began making a comic with her and a few of my roleplaying buddies in it.
Snake Wraith, the black cat with blue hair that you often see, is my husband's character whom I met on furcadia. =) His character is significantly older than Hyd, though they were never a real "couple", not in the comic or in RP.

Pictures!
Newer Hyd for 2007: She is going to be placed in a new RP environment my Husband is creating based off of the Syberian tundra.

Hyd and Snake: As portrayed in the comic and somewhat when they were on Furcadia.

One of the first 2003 Hyd drawings: When I first brought her on Furcadia


----------



## Pensive (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow.../adore/ your character, Xipoid. =]
I've always help a fancy for the sophisticated or mideval type characters. ^^ 
-ironically doesn't have either of which- lmao.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 24, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Well, isn't this the lovely thread? Might I join in the fun? I think I may...
> 
> 
> *[Who]*
> ...



*DROOLDROOLDROOLDROOL*

He's so dreamy, like, ohmigawd~!


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm glad you... like... him...?


----------



## Bane (Apr 24, 2007)

Name; Bane Ranua
Breed: Red Fox (It's red, right?)
Gender: Male
Orientation: Straight
Mate: (None! Hell yeah for being single and uncontrolled!)
Age: 19

What?- Well, younger looking fox than others for his age. He wears the same shirt and jeans all the time which people find weird, and he always wears fingerless gloves as he has white fur streaks on the inside of his paws that follows up his arms to his chest (something he isn't proud of). His personality wise? Well, he is me. Its like the whole furr version of themselve everybody does, same with me too. So he's immature for his age, lazy, raids fridges and plays too many video games. Alright, then there is also the other side to his job. He is also a part of a city defence team too, like the S.W.A.T. So he also knows a lot about self defence and weapons. Sort of a "warrior", if you would put it.

Why?- My imagination burst about a year or so ago and I had to get creative on a character for a story. I created Bane originally for my story, but I also reflected him off me too, and so he became my fursona. My hobbies, personality, likes and dis-likes were poured into creating him. So, at the end of it, Bane is....well...me as a furr. ^-^


----------



## Xan_vega (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a few... I am in the midsts of changing so I am trying out a few.

Old
Name: Alexandra Icewing Red head Xan, purple Mobius
Alias: Xan, Xandra, Lady Alexandra, Lady Xan
Species: Draconian (halfbreed of dragon and human)
Gender: Female
Age:  45 to 65 (looks like a woman in her mid to late 20s)
She is the main character of a novel that I have been writing for going on 14 years. She was born a crowned Princess of Dragons: which is just a title saying she is born into a respected family that was to govern a small region, her family's region was Mount Isist and it's surrounding lands. She had a twin brother and the plan was when they came of age, one would rule from the mountain, the other from the plains. One night, there was a raid on the castle and their parents were killed and the children were captured for slavery. The boy escaped from his cage and was raised free while Xan was enslaved. After several years of slavery and being sold and resold, she started seeking freedom.  She ended up being bought and raised by a mystical man who intended to keep her as the daughter he had once wronged but instead had a relationship much deeper. He set her free when he heard rumors that she was being hunted again and died due to a hunter's arrow. She went on the run after that and got enslaved one last time. She fell in love with the son of her master and they planned on running away together with his young sister. He got killed by his father but she escaped with the little girl and was found by a group of outcasts les by a vampiress. In the group there was an older Draconian man who recognized the former princess and he took her underwing, training her in all she would need to know when and if she returned to her proper home. The group ended up disbanding after many tragedies but Xan, Firea (the vampiress), and Oberon (the teacher) remained close. 
Xan has 2 mates, Mobius and Seiryuu (both played by my real life husband), Seiryuu was one of her guards when she was just a child but he was her betrothed husband and distant cousin. Mobius is a younger draconian man who is going through "draking", basically a dragon's puberty. She met him shortly before she started fighting to get her home back. ((Sorry it's so long, the reason that I am no longer being this character is because I feel too attached to her and the things I will be having her go through in the book is hurting me emotionally too much so I am trying to distance myself from her. She started as a roleplay character.))

New fursonas

Name: Xanny (no picture uploaded)
Alias: Xan
Species: Winged Hippopotamus -anthro
Gender: shifts from female to male when it is suited
Age:  27

Growing up I was nicknamed "Hippo" because I was big and supposedly graceful, the truth of the matter was yes because I was big but not because of my grace but my dangerous temper. I looked sweet, dumb, and peaceful but if you over stepped your boundaries, I would charge at you with unstoppable fury. I never took Hippo as an insult but instead as a compliment and a warning to others. She is truly the animalistic side of me. Xan has mostly fire red hair but the front part is dirty blond. She is fat, not good looking, kinda plain.

Name: Mary Harris Not colored or resized yet
Alias: Mary
Species: rabbit -anthro
Gender: female
Age: 26

So far is just a roleplay character and a character from a comic strip I am working on. Mated to Arek Koala (my husband). She has long violet hair and tan body fur, has the body of a model and has done adult film work. Is based off of several sexy adult furry pictures I have seen.
___________________________________________________

I have many more but I think this is too long already because of my old fursona.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Well suprisingly I have two... mainly because I hardly play Blue in public anymore.
*
Who*
Name: Blue Eyolf
Nicknames: Blue, Bloo, Bluey, Blooey (no I did not come up with these on my own)
Species: Canis Lupus (or atleast that's how he started, now with wings)
Gender: Usually male
Age: 24
Height: 6' 
Weight: 240lbs 
Occupation: Abuse Therapist/Medical Student   (Keeps flipping like me)
Orientation: Mostly straight

*What*
Blue started life like as a rather simple, if oddly marked anthro wolf that usually stayed in the background. At some point he picked up two things distinguishing characteristics; a set of large bat-ish wings and the only trait aside from species he shares with my other fursona, rapid healling.
By the way, he was never meant to be as attractive as people have drawn him, but that's okay. 

Gift Art from Rok
Original Colored Blue Art (small) by Pearlpheniox
Original Blue Stetch by Fan the Little Demon

*Why*
Blue is essential a copy of my brain about a year ago.. He started out rather plain, because like me, his personality is what he wants to be remmbered by, not what he was wearing/looked like. Of course slowly he became slightly more notice able.

Now for the face you usually see me on IRC as.
*Who*
Name: Twilight Walker (No one calls him this)
Nicknames: Daggermouth (nickname that stuck and general what he goes by) Twil, Twiiii, Dagger or Dag
Species: Gauro Werewolf
Gender: Male
Age: To many cycles of the moon to remember.
Height: 8'11" as an anthro and 5'2" at the shoulder feral.
Weight: Somewhere around 500lbs
Occupation: Wandering Storyteller, collecting of lore and myth.
Orientation: Straight (Not that sex ever comes up for him)

*What*
Daggermouth is a large shadowly grey tribal werewolf, with eyes the color of moon light shimmer on water. He is general agreeable, once he has established his position in a group. As a pack raised being status is very important to him, and he general likes to be respected. He'll pick a fight to prove he shouldn't be trifled with but once that over with he's quite the big softy. I could go on, but I'm tired and it's early.
(Since I have no pics of him yet)
Coloring & Markings: Base fur is a dark metallic grey, he bears typical markings of a grey wolf. his underside is very light, pale silver as is the fur over his brow ridges. The only unusual marking it an almost white star and cresent over his left pectular muscle just above his heart
Tpical Attire:  Buck skin loin cloth (or fringed pants) and belt, as well as several doe skin pouchs tied to belts crossing his chest.

*Why*
Not exactly sure, I wanted to do a werewolf character again and then I had a dream guess who was it it.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Apr 24, 2007)

Name: Invader Pichu
Alias: IP, Pichu, Pikat
Breed: Pichu/Feline Hybrid
Gender: Female
Age: Same as me, 20
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/188251/
Why: I love cats and I love Pichus. So.....:V


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 24, 2007)

I keep posting in this thread. D:

Name: ?
Species/Breed: Dog, Black and Tan Coonhound
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Straight
Age: 20
Height: 5'10 
Weight: 180
Mate: At the moment, none...I haven't introduced him to my mate yet, she's still quite fond of Lobo...and BambÃº...but she'll probably like him too.

What? --- Thus far nameless, this coonhound is just a simple country boy. He wears nothing but jeans, tee-shirt, and boots pretty much...just like me.  He can be energetic (give him sugar, you'll see) but mostly he's laid back and relaxed. He's a rugged guy, likes outdoors and likes to rough it, but don't let him fool you. You'll see him in the kitchen wearing an apron just as much as you see him outside roughing it. (After all, you want food the way you want it, ya gotta make it yourself!) 
    As far as 'bad' traits go, poor guy is a bit of a slob. He just never got the knack for cleaning, so even when he tries to tidy up...it usually ends up pure fail. He's also a moody fella, if you hit the right buttons. Usually laid back but - if you push too hard, or hit a sore spot...he won't be happy. Not really a biter, though; mostly he'd just snarl at you. A lot. He's also bad at procrastination. If you give him something he wants to do, it'll be done on time and well. If he doesn't want to do something...well, you're likely to get a last minute slack job, if you even get it on time. 

Why? --- Well, I guess I finally gave up on the "I'm not common!!!11one" and finally designed what I've had in my head since I knew what all this was. I'm dog therian, dogs have always been my family....and even though I've never had a coonhound (mom said one would eat my rabbits D: ) I've always had hound type dogs...and there's always been this draw to coonhounds whenever I saw one. So, maybe this guy will work, ya know? Gotta find him a name though.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 24, 2007)

*[size=medium]Who:[/size]
Name: *Jigsaw Rebekah Forte
*Species:* Talmi (alien feline w/ some marsupial traits), Desert Coloration
*Subspecies:* Dead Inside (Vampire)
*Gender:* Female
*Sexuality:* Mostly Straight
*Age:* 24
*Height:* 4'
*Weight:* 110 lbs
*Reference:* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/498814/

[size=medium]*What:*[/size]
A Grad-school dropout turned professional violinist, Jigsaw found her world turned upside down when an attack from an apparent crazed fan put her on the run, leaving her orchestra behind to start a new career on Last Resort.

Lately, though, she's been having a few . . . issues. She knows something's wrong with her, but she's not sure _what_. 

*[size=medium]Why:[/size]*
Truth be told, she's a story character. The only real reason for having her as a fursona is that she suits me so well. She's had a lot of time to develop, certainly...


----------



## Pensive (Apr 24, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I keep posting in this thread. D:
> 
> Name: ?
> Species/Breed: Dog, Black and Tan Coonhound
> ...



DUDE. Name him Arkansas. Srsly.
I'm weird with names, but sometimes they just pop into my head like /THAT/. xD


----------



## eichiro_shirauna (Apr 24, 2007)

ok ok 
WHO?

Name: EICHIRO SHIROH auna
Alias: eichiro
spoecies:earth dragon
Gender: male
Age: 19 and growing

what?

eichiro bassically its me in dragon form...i chosee earh because earth its good ,
he likes being with friends and loves music
his character its very adventured,happy and speccialy always look for friends 


why?:
always liked the dragon since the 6 years old...eihicro first drawing was created in 1996 bt rthanks to pokemon and other unfortunate events i sropped
10 year later i ve decided to redraw eichiro and take him as my fursona(or dragonsona XD)
im developing eichiro character but with thi can be done

references: //furaffinity.net/user/galaxydigi11612
pd:yeah im bad in english thing XDDDD


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 24, 2007)

Pensive said:
			
		

> DUDE. Name him Arkansas. Srsly.
> I'm weird with names, but sometimes they just pop into my head like /THAT/. xD



My mate suggested Blue. I'm considering writing them down and throwing a dart. I need to find a dart.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 24, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Pensive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally find knives,machetes, and hatchets working just as well. :twisted:

*intended to be funny in an insane haha way, not as in crazy axe murderer scaryness*


----------



## Ayeaka (Apr 25, 2007)

Who?

Celeathka. Asexual, by most definitions, such as myself..

What?

A chimaera. Specifically, a  raven, rat, sun bear, coyote. However, she has never been able to reach her full potential. Although she is partially raven, her wings are pathetically small, and weak, withered; as if they were once bound. She is light-boned, despite her bulk, as if she was intended for the sky--yet she, (I) am unable.
Her markings, for the most part, are that of a hooded rats', the hood being royal purple, and the body being cornflowerblue. Her tail is prehensile, like a rat's, but fully furred, and chesire-cat striped. ( Eh, here. )

Why?

I already went over this a bit, I suppose. Originally, my "fursona" was a simple, jet black wolf named "Ayeaka", with red eyes.. She stood as my representation of my innermost self for some time, before I began to realize..that she was not me as a whole. She represented a mere fraction of myself, my 'outer shell', my protection. She was who I once was--and who I have moved partially away from.. no longer accurate.

And, so, there began a time where I was without a known, 'true self', and during said time, I researched. I found what common traits I shared with things--what I felt a tug toward. And I sketched. Some things didn't 'look right'. Others, melded perfectly. And through this, I finally found a representation of myself that seemed accurate. Spot on. _Me_. Thus, Celeathka was born.
She continues to change, and evolve, yes, but as we all change, with age, and experience, this is only natural, I feel. My experiences shape me, and so, they shape her.
But she is how I feel--not how I physically look, to be certain. She is..bulkier than me. Her hips are broader, upper torso somewhat sturdier. I certainly feel sturdy, and grounded, even in real life--although My physical body is..needless to say, entirely compact, and runnerlike, of build.


----------



## foxkun (Apr 25, 2007)

We've got some really awesome characters in here! I lurv variety!

Xi, I *will* hump you someday. Seriously.

Awright, guess I'll stroke my char now (that has nothing to do w/the previous comment )

Name: Reid Aphot (...I've never actually given my persona name, I just realised that...). Just call 'em Kun, doesn't like his name.
Age: 24
Build: Skinny but kinda muscular, I'd say around 150 at 5'7, but really subconsious about the height, so with ears it's more like 6'
Appearance: For all intents and purposes a normal red fox. A bit redder than usual though, closer to red than orange but in that hazy almost can't tell color. Black socks almost to his elbows and knees, and black ear tips. Has a fluffier than normal for a male tail that's white at the tip, then almost black, then to normal coloring. Pure white underbelly, and the little black bit at the muzzle is almost non existent. His hair is black and long in the bangs and short in the back - think bishonen bangs. 
Clothing: He punk/goths out as much as possible. Pirate stuff is fun, and he likes wearing lots of straps and bits and buttons and belts and shiny things. Is also prone to wearing girl clothes on occasion, mainly for the sheer extra variety in wardrobe.
Personality: He's me. ADD, dyslexic, hyper, prone to random muse attacks. 

Why: I've known about furries for a long time, and last year my little persona dude popped into my head. Was a red fox for various reasons, but mainly 'cause they're the animal I feel the most similar to, due to location, physical appearance and personality similarities (chicken! yum!). He's not an exact copy of me, but he's fun.

Mate: Adonis, a purple/silver dragon, among many many many many other personalities (he's a nutjob, I luv 'em!). Likes reading and contemplating world domination. And video games.

Refs for foxkun (don't have much yet for Adonis)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/472912/ <- warning on that one 'cause it's got a butt...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/513898/ <- that one has a sign covering, so it's okay?
FA's down, that's the only two I can glean off my site for the moment, I'll edit once FA is playing nice again ;_;


----------



## Vinci (Apr 25, 2007)

His name: Vinci Nicolaides (said vin-chee nee-koh-lah-EE-thees for the curious  )
 His age: Somewhere in his 20s
 His species: common raccoon
 His height: 5'2"
 His weight: 85-90 lbs
 His relationship: has a longtime partner named Artisan (husband's character)

 Vinci's sort of a mishmash between a persona and his own person, but he shares a few characteristics and quirks with me, so I've taken him on as my moniker, along with my other "internet stage name", a fuzzy lop named Trixi (she's pretty much a caricature of myself as a rabbit).

 Vinci tends to drive me nuts in the way that watching someone in a horror flick slowly going to open the door with the killer behind it does. He flickers back and forth between good-hearted bad guy and good guy who makes bad choices, but on the whole he's a giver and a nurturer. He'll do anything for anyone, as long as they give him the right amount of emotional distance. Meaning, if you want to pour your heart out to him, fine, but don't expect him to do the same, because he's either going to clam up or lie to you. 

 He's pretty bright and philosophical, but it doesn't always come across so well in English (his third language). A lot of times, he goes to say something and either scrambles the syntax, uses the wrong word, or makes a comment that is entirely too vague ("You know that place with the stuff?"). What he says usually make sense, there are just linguistical errors. He also tends to gesture when he talks. A lot. 

 He's not supposed to be attractive. His tail is pretty small and stumpy for a raccoon, and his ears are huge. One of them is a bit mangled and has a couple long rips in it. He has very thick lashes though, and pretty eyes, even if they are red. He looks a lot like a girl, which is something that tends to be a crushing blow to his very non-feminine masculinity. Actually, he acts far more masculine than his partner, who, given his mood, can swish with the best of 'em.

 Anywho, some pics of my very boring, non magical or majestic fellow. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/181700/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/182544/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/180602/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/180445/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/180410/


----------



## absolutleybursar (Apr 25, 2007)

WARNING: May or may not (can't remember) contain adult material

Name: Camnian
Species: Mix breed Black and Purple dragon, western.
Age: 21
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Bi sexual

Physical Description:
Height: Eight foot and three inches (8' 3")

Wingspan: 40 feet (40')

Folded wingspan: 2 feet (2')

Majority colour: Black

Secondary colour: Metalic Purple

Eye Colour: Sparkling emerald green (no pupil or iris, just green)

Horn Colour: Black with subtle purple shading/grain

Ear fins: Proper fins which can spread out or fold up, made of five black "Fingers" each with a tiny vestigial horn on the end and matt purple mebranes

Tongue: 18 inches long at fullest extent, forked for the last six inches of it, tends to coil it into a spiral to avoid lisp, deep red colour i.e. fraction above Burgundy

Teeth: Many smallish white teeth getting larger nearer the back, all sharp with a pair of slightly larger fangs on each set

Scale patterning: Majority of scales are diamond shaped getting larger, thicker and more obvious on the backs of his forearms, his shoulders, along the sides of his spine, on his shins, elbows and knees. From his chin along his underside all the way down his chest, stomach, groin and rump the scales become laterally arranged i.e. like rectangles (note these are the Metallic purple ones)

Wings: Made of five "Fingers" all black, membrane is black but with a large number of matt purple Lightning Bolts across them in a random pattern, each finger ends with a vestigial black Claw.

Feet: Large but not anthro, more digi-grade with four toes and a fifth on the back of his heel, all have an eight inch slightly curved black talon on them which can retract to half the length of the talon allowing him to walk on the sole of his footpaw most the time.

Paws/Hands: Five Digit so more anthro here, each hand/paw has a smooth laterally arranged scale style on the palm which isn't pure purple but is black with a purple hue. Each finger has a four inch black talon which retract to half the talons length.

Horns: Ten inches long each, have a verticle grain which is purple mixed into the overall black of the horn. Have a slight curve towards the back and are about an inch and a half diameter at the base tapering to a point.

General head/snout design: Not much different to most other Western dragons (http://yerf.com/uploads/vermtrac/gentle-kjata.jpg being a good exampe, this I googled) though Camnian has a longer snout and a slightly more tappered or streamlined head. Nose is on the end and has two nostrils (like most dragons) and lips are thin but posable allowing him to make airtight seals like in kissing and fillatio. Rather than hair or a mane he has a set of spines which start at the very top of his head and run down the back of his head and further (more on these later)

Neck: Long, about sixteen inches so he can place his chin on his shoulderblade without trouble.

Spines: From the apex of his scalp to the end of his tail are black spines but with a fair bit of purple in them in a haze/shade effect (oh his talons is about 70:30 in the favour of black to purple but for his spines it's more 55:45 in blacks favour). The spines are an inch wide at the base and vary in length. They start at 14 inches and get a little longer then rapidly get shorter along his neck (his head shape has a reduced curvature between the back of the head and the base of the neck, more like reptillian necks than human) then get longer from the base of the neck and at their longest (a formidable 22 inches between his shoulderblades) getting steadily shorter towards the end of his tail where they stop an inch before the end, the last being an inch tall. He has no tailspade. The spines can errect and become flacid, fitting into a groove which is made of built up flesh and scale which houses the spines to some degree when they lay totally flat. If a cross section were taken then it would look like a "U" shape and the talons would overlap but in alternate directions i.e a zigazag sort of way. Each spine is made up of the same material his claws and talons are e.g. bone but the spines are special in that the internal structure though not hollow shows a very strange structural design utilising various shapes and patterns which allow the spine to bend a little though down the centre is a channel for lymph (basically blood plasma and tissue fluid) and when filled it changes the structure to a very rigid one. There are contractory muscles in the housing for the spines, these contract to pull on the base of the spines where they're anchored to make the spines errect and also to force and pressurise the lymph in the spines to make them rigid. Each spine though not part of his skeletal spine has a nerve that connects to the spinal cord by going through the verterbrae so by removing a spine it will cause him great pain and trauma, the spines can act as a form of extra sense akin to the "Lateral Lines" in some fish i.e. air or water current movements can be detected by how said fluid moves over and between the spines. How erect his spines are depends almost entirely upon his mood and what direct stimuli he's under as the reflexes are for the vast majority, controlled by the subconscious, cerebellum and natural reflex loops bypassing the brain. They will be erect when he is surprised, happy, angry, scared, arroused, about to orgasm (though he can forcefully lower them if he has to in order to prevent a lover getting hurt) or when he's being petted (like how a cat arches its back as you pet it).

Physique: A good powerfull anthro physique with abdominals, pectorals and other more anthromorphic muscles, posture etc though his abdominals and pectorals aren't as prominent as they are in other cases (for example Ice and Shard in the pieces by IceDragon on Furaffinity), Camnians are present though keep more to a streamlined sort of appearence and shape. His hips are a little wider than usual though his shoulders are still broader (again Ice is a good refernce because he does dragons so well) and he walks on his back legs nearly all the time though strangely he can drop to a four legged stance and be fine for short sprint distances and leaps. His body is tight, toned and only slightly lean though he is still much bigger than his Master in terms of physique though it doesn't show as well. Camnian has no nipple or belly button, he is a true reptile.

Tail: Long at six foot, it's nearly as long as he is tall from footpaw to scalp. It's a foot thick at the base (his hips are about thirty inches wide) and tappers to an end that's as thick as a human thumb. The tail can bend almost into a spiral in any direction, showing an amazing amount of flexibility and he has the motor control necessary to move it to his will he's got it just below prehensileness.

Gotta head off now, will edit and add more later 
(any weblinks in here I use purely for reference, not to be taken literally as the fursona for they are simply comparrisons as none are truely like Camnian, if any are adult material then I'll put the warning on though I can't remember if they are or not XD)


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 25, 2007)

Some pretty interesting and creative people here. I especially like some of the canines we have floating around.





			
				foxkun said:
			
		

> Xi, I *will* hump you someday. Seriously.



My frock coat and I will both be very displeased.


----------



## Bane (Apr 27, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Some pretty interesting and creative people here. I especially like some of the canines we have floating around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Locks doors* Ok, I am very scared now. *Cowers under table*


----------



## Bane (Apr 27, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Some pretty interesting and creative people here. I especially like some of the canines we have floating around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Locks doors* Ok, I am very scared now. *Cowers under table*


----------



## Bane (Apr 27, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Some pretty interesting and creative people here. I especially like some of the canines we have floating around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinnabar (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello! My fursona is just a thinly veiled representation of me. No special backstory, sorry! D: Her name, or my name, is Cinnabar, and she also goes by the name Halfbreed. That's because she's a mix of caracal and cougar; I chose those cats because they represent my actual heritage--Mexican american/middle eastern--since cougars are a common North American cats and caracals are middle eastern themselves. That, and I love caracals, of course. My mate is a pharaoh hound, and he goes by Castanho--it's Portuguese--or Cass for short. And that's all! !


----------



## Myoti (Apr 28, 2007)

Name: Myoti (not sure on the last time =p )
Breed: Bat (not sure what kind either XD )
Gender: Male
Age: 18~20 year-old adult or a toddler, depending on the situation. =3

Pretty much just a grayish bat (with back wings instead of on the arms) who loves to have fun and stuff. I've got more on him in my gallery. XP 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/myoti/

I chose it just because I thought a bat would be different and awesome to have ("Myoti" was taken from "Myotis," genus for bat). That's about it.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Apr 29, 2007)

Allright... Well I have no persona per se. But I do have some characters I really like to RP as, so I'll do one of my favourites.


*[WHO//* 

Name: Shavaran
Alias: Shav
Breed: Skunkpanther 
Gender: Male 
Height: 10 ft.
Personality: Playful, A bit vain, approachable.
Age: Hard to tell, he seems pretty youthful, and is in great shape, but he's actually in his early middleage and has two sons (about 18 year old twins) 


*[WHAT//* 

Shav is a huge feral skunkcat. Feral in this case not meaning lack of intelligence or civilization. Or that he's not anthro for that matter. He's quite intelligent and he's anthro and can talk and all.

Feral in his case means that he has certain animal instincts and abilities (to which he isn't a slave but which he does occassionally indulge) and some philosophies that fit this pattern of thought. For example 
technically everything he can overpower COULD be food to him. He doesn't have a habit of eating other furs. But hypothetically he could. He's quite approachable, in practice even quite friendly. Definitly safe to be around. But you should never assume he's HARMLESS. He's a big disproportionally strong (proportional strength of a jaguar, which his cat-side corresponds too most closely.) carnivore. 

Though indeed anthro, he can move on all fours quite well, but is better built for bipedal motion. And thats what he usually does.


*[WHY//* 

Well I bet that if you liked to read about this sort of stuff, you're REALLY wondering that now aren't you? After all... 'Its me and I like wolves!' (Or something about kinship with them or whatever.) Doesn't quite apply after all.

Why AM I playing such an... UNORTHODOX character?

I think its because I have absolutely no problem taking my fantasy a step further then what I see most do. Or maybe my fantasy just goes a step further I dunno. I won't make assumptions. But rest assured I like the unusual!

Now first, the skunkpanther thing... I've had skunk/cat hybrids for a long time. That dancing char I have as an avatar? Thats Amana, who is a skunklioness. The skunkcat concept combines traits of two species I'm fond off in a package that hugely appeals to me.

And as for Shav's size, power and potential danger. Well part of it is again my love for the unorthodox. Shav is very much NOT a human. Not merely on the outside, but also on the inside. And thats why part of his psychology has its roots in his predatory nature. However since I don't think such a nature means inferior intelligence, I don't have him as a mindless eating machine, or even cheesily arrogant about it. The fact that you could be a meal is just a fact of life. As sure as the sky is blue. But if he likes you, then why would he eat you? There's other prey then where need be. He can in fact be very gentle with what he calls 'the small and fragile ones' (He doesn't see himself as big and strong, he sees regular furs as small and frail.)

That, and I just like large creatures.

And much as I like playing Shav I'd also like playing with him, if it wasn't already me playing him.


I also mentioned Shav had two sons, and indeed he has a mate. Who's name is Quira. Which brings up another weird factoid... She's a skunkpanthress too. Rather then having a skunk and a cat parent. Shav and Quira belong to a race of skunkcats once created by my aforementioned character Amana.

Quira is less approachable then Shav is. And can best be considered dangerous. But she and Shav get along quite well, although their relationship is very lose. They both took care of their sons, and they occassionally get together for a while, but they spent alot of time apart too. And are both fine with that. 


Finally... His picture is here (WARNING, artistic (non-explicit) nudity. Its not really that sexual by my standards, its just the way he goes around. But all he's wearing is bracelets and anklets.) -

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/518668/


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooooo, a skunkcat! Very unique, and very cool.


----------



## sashbandit (Apr 29, 2007)

well since everybody else is doing it....

Who is he...

Name:Josh Swinely
Age:13
Gender:male
Species: pig or piglet however you wanna look at it
Height:5'4
Weight:136lbs
Personality:An unmotivated genius who has no set course for his future he is sarcastic and has a hard time taking anything seriously. 

Why

Well about two years ago my sister called me a pig and since I was drawing at the time I drew myself as a pig as a joke I ended up liking the character and i have stuck with him ever since.Since he is based of me I gave him nearly all of my personality quirks plus my first name.


----------



## foxkun (Apr 29, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> foxkun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I wouldn't daren't to displease a fine frock. You, on the other hand...that just makes it more fun!
</sexual harassment>


----------



## Kismet (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm still new to the 'furry fandom,' but I've been...like this for years without a label. I'm not sure what categories I fall into yet, but here's my fursona. (headshot as seen in avatar)

Pic: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l44/Kismet_Jaganashi/kinecomm407.jpg

Name: Kyoshariakine - Won't answer to anything but Kine (Key-Nay)
Gender: Female
Species: Florida Panther
Age: Early twenties
Fetishes: Collars, arm bands, and tail cuffs
Favorite pastime: Nuzzling

What: Kine's species are a Pard-kept people. No one sleeps alone; they are a type of people who take comfort and comfort one another through casual touch. Kine in particular has been without a pard for years, so she's in that constantly frustrated state of wanting casual companionship and knowing that those around her don't think like Pard. Trying to adjust and keep in mind other people's views and cultures has made her very neurotic over the years, earning her a diagnosis of OCD.

Why: I'm a Floridian, body and heart. Florida Panthers have just always been my animal. I'm also the classic (and unfortunately all too common) example of a person who was not held/touched enough as a child, and was touched in completely the wrong way. The idea that people can just take comfort from being close to one another, without the intent of sex/self gratification/abuse appeals to me. No one really hugs anyone anymore, and mean it. If you're opposite genders, the other person always seems to be under the impression that it has to be sexual. Not that sex is a bad thing, there's just no casual comfort.


----------



## Pensive (Apr 30, 2007)

I completely agree with you, Kismet. I'm the type of person who greets everyone in hug, to say hello. That's just how I've always been, since middle school. 80% of my friends are guys, too, so needless to say it's just "friendly". I know what you mean, though. -nods- That's part of why I love my boyfriend so much; we were friends for over a year before, and so our hugs are usually just for comfort--has nothing to do with "sex/self gratification/abuse" (to use your words xD). Eh. -shrugs- You brought up a very good point. 

-kinda random- 
P.S. Cougars/panthers are awesome. :3


----------



## Monster Tamer (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I already made a description of sorts on one of my pages, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/462027/ , but I'll give s'more info.


*[WHO//*
*Name:* Sieghart Wildfang
*Alias:* Sieger, Sieg
*Breed:* Bat, blood-sucking type.
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6.24 ft.
*Personality:* Carefree and cheerful, but will become cold and calculated when angered.
*Age:* He always says he's 17, but gotta know. XD


*[WHAT//*

Sieg is your typical RPG swordsman, although don't have to save any princess, defeat any tyrant or save the world from incomng armageddon. He's merely a traveler meeting new places, trying to find a romantic interest, some friends for companionship, and to get over the racism against his type, nicknamed as "vampires" for their diet. It happens that, at least in his family, all they need is a fine piece of hamburger (still with blood, if possible), to maintain themselves under control.

"Under control", because this species tend to get under heavy stress and angst if deprived of blood for a long extent of time. Sieg had his moments that he wished to forget, because of that flaw, and every time someone tries to find out what are those moments, he simply walks away for a while. It seems like a hard past, but he doesn't give any clues.

But that doesn't stop him to be happy. Most of the time he's picking a nerve on someone just for the laughs, flirting with some girls, and other "immature" actions, like happy-slapping, corner someone in a embarrassing situation, etc. A perfect jester.

*[WHY//*

For three reasons. Wings, nocturnal habits, and for originality.

Wings, that's a men dream. To soar the skies with his own effort, without any of those dammed machines, who keep us to feel the wind hitting the body, to feel the speed, to defy gravity with your own force. To not only taste the poetry and freedom that wings can give, but to enjoy and abuse it too.

Nocturnal habits, it's a part of me that I can't quite explain why. I do like, on occasion, to lay down in a grassy field and simply admire the moon, enjoying the moment. Nothing less, nothing more.

And originality, because it's few peoples who would pick bats for their fursonas, so why not? Albeit the two traits described above, this one is mainly which made me pick Sieg as a bat.


----------



## Xanthe (Apr 30, 2007)

*~*Who*~* 

*Name:* Xanthe Equine
*Alias:* Xan
*Breed:* Quarterhorse Percheron Crossbreed
*Gender:* Female 
*Age:* 22 

*~*What*~* 

Xanthe is a palomino mare. Great combo of a QH and a Percheron. The strength of a draft horse, though not as big but a sweet temptured horse. Palomino is yellow or golden. She has lilac, I say lilas because I love that color and it looks better on her then purple, mane and tail with white stockings on all limbs. She always has a white blaze on her face. 

*~*Why*~* 

*This is a bit long so BEWARE*

I was asked this question at my first furmeet in March by the sweet Neo. Why did I choose to be a horse, a palomino at that. Well, I have been raised country. I have always had a love of horses. I have always wanted one and I finally did get one when I was around 10 or 11. His name is, yes he still lives, Champ. He is a beautiful palomino gelding. He has been one of my best friends and even a rough ride *rubs butt at the thought of flying off Champ MANY times* 

 Champ and I have had problems, but he is my baby, even if he is older then me. Alright, he is like 35 or 37 years oldâ€¦. He could be my older brother, or a cousin, but he is still my baby. I love him to death and Iâ€™ll cry my eyes out when he finally goes. *Hopes will be many years down the road* 

 But I got into roleplaying when I was about 14, and then I got into anthros and furries when I was around 15. At first I used an anthro wolf named Xrena, but I would always come up with a different charrie. I had a vixen named Sasha, a komodo dragon; and I have played a few others as well. Then it hit me. I love horses, they are beautiful animals. Strong, graceful, they can be independent, some are natural leaders, and when bonding with friends and loved ones a horse will put everything it has in a relationshipâ€¦â€¦ Hmm, that is meâ€¦. Accept the leader part and being graceful. 

 So I decided that I would be a horse, no questions. I am a horse in spirit, so it was time for the mare in me to be shown. But why a palomino? Well, like I said, I love Champ. He is my sweetie and baby. I wanted something of him to live on in me besides him memory when he passes. I wanted something that others could see. So I picked his color. Palominos are a rare color. Not seen as often as a white, black, bay, or chestnut horse. It fact it takes a white horse with the genetic traits of mostly white, and a chestnut with mostly chestnut coloration in its genetics. When they are crossed there is a 25% chance of having a palomino. So again it is a rare color. 

So my motives are driven by Love and Remembrance, but also by that sheer fact that the color is rare. Not everyone has a palomino. Iâ€™m a rare human. I love with all my being and then some. But then there was the picking of the colors as far as a mane and tailâ€¦. I wanted something that not everyone else had. So what was a good color that would go with it palomino? Champâ€™s mane and tail is grey, but then I would look really old. Purple would like nice, but Iâ€™m partial to Lilac a bit more. So lilac it is. 

Then that leaves the name. I went through two names. I wanted a name that not everyone had heard of. At first I used Marishka. Then I started reading this book called â€œThe Last Amazon.â€ As I read the book I was running across these Amazonian names and their meanings. Xanthe in amazon, when translated it means â€œGoldenâ€ or â€œBlondeâ€ thus giving me my name, Xanthe. 

*~*Piccies*~*

The first commission ever of Xanthe:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/395471/

This one is more Mature rather then NSFW, but either way you have been warned:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/497166/

Same for this picture. one of my mate and myself, just an intimate picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/513363/


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, they're not fursonas so much as characters, like any of the other characters in my head. My two main ones are....
*
Who?*

Name:Crave
Alias: N/A
Breed: Fruitbat
Gender: Female
Height: 5'5 ish
Age: Many centuries old, due to a little accident involving dethroning Death itself...
*
What?*

Crave is a bi-sexual necromancer fruit bat. Her various tattoos are merely decoration and serve no magical purposes.  She's lived for centuries due to a former human lover over throwing Death and taking the title for herself. As a boon, she granted Crave eternal life. She can still die, she just doesn't age.

Crave is vegetarian, as is her nature. Yet she studies necromancy because it is an interest. She loves raspberries.
*
Why?*
I love bats. Bats, I feel, are misunderstood and overlooked. 
Also, I found a picture on Elfwood of an anthro bat and decided I wanted one of my own. Thus, Crave was born. She was my first 'goth' character. 
*
Pics:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177698/ - The first image of Crave
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177701/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265375/

Next is ...

*
Who?*

Name: Gideon
Alias: Giddy, Giddy-Kitty, Gideon the Cheshire Cat
Breed: Human (Cat wannabe)
Gender: Male
Height: 7'
Age: Unknown exactly.
*
What?*
Once upon a time there was a young mute human boy living on the streets. He really, really, really, REALLY liked Disney's adaptation of the movie Pinocchio, especially the two characters Fowlfellow Fox and his dimwitted sidekick Gideon. 
As luck would have it, the boy found a 'father figure' in a drug dealer and strange Czar-like figure. This man gradually allowed the boy to 'become' his own 'Gideon' through various forms of surgery and severe body modification.

Gideon allowed his arms to be elongated, his legs to be amputated and replaced with mechanical digitgrade prosthetics that move with hydraulic hiss sounds. His eyes were removed and replace with cat eyes, his lip was cleft, teeth filed into fangs, and perhaps the most disturbing- a bobcat skin was grafted to his body, held in place with staples and stitches.

*
Why?*
I spent five days in Disneyland. It was far too much time for me to be in the happiest place on earth.

*
Pics:*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177710/ - The first image of Giddy
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/262433/ - Awww
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177465/ - Full body shot OMGWTF?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177468/ - A girl and her catboy
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/265050/ - My personal favorite of him.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177675/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/177494/


----------



## koutoni (May 1, 2007)

well, i'm weird.  i wouldn't call her my fursona, because she's not me.  however, she's really really close to me and is a part of me, but y'know NOT ME.  something like that. she does have my nickname tho.

*Name: Kou
Nicknames: Kou-chan, that gerbil, brat
Species: ...i don't know.  Draco and I speculate she could be maybe a gerbil (i call her one anyway just to be mean) or maybe a kangaroo rat, 'cept she can't jump for shit.
Age: 18-19?
Height: 5' 1" (aHAHAHAA.)
Weight: ~100 lbs

Likes: strawberries, Hi-Hi Panda (kinda like hello kitty, only a panda)
Dislikes: thunder/loud sounds, having her tail or ears pulled
Afraid of: her stepdad*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/506877/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/506950/ [when she was little. 10ish.]

I'd write more on her, except i'm in one of those uber lazy moments.  if anyone does want to find out more, lemme know.  otherwise that's all for now.  *naps*


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (May 2, 2007)

I've made a little change to my fursona - there's now two of them.
Yes, two.
Because my personality varies quite a lot, I thought it would be good to have two completely opposite fursonas and say they're both like me.  Which is true.

Anyway... My fursonas.

Hakumei:
Is a wolf. (Ookami)
Is black/white.
Has a dark, serious disposition.
Acts cool, is reliable, but a bit of a rebel, and doesn't take to kindly to authority.

Asayake:
Is a fox. (Kitsune)
Is red/yellow, with green/blue/pink streaks in headfur
Has a light, friendly disposition.
Is very out-going, and gets into trouble a lot, because he's so hyper and extroverted.

I like the name Kitsunami (Kitsun(e)-(Ook)ami) but I have no idea if it's taken or not :lol:

I know Hakumei Ookami isn't taken because Google says so.
Not sure about Asayake Kitsune, but I'm sure the same applies.


----------



## izartist (May 4, 2007)

Kismet said:
			
		

> I'm still new to the 'furry fandom,' but I've been...like this for years without a label. I'm not sure what categories I fall into yet, but here's my fursona. (headshot as seen in avatar)
> 
> Pic: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l44/Kismet_Jaganashi/kinecomm407.jpg
> 
> ...



So your the one who commissioned Hyd to draw such a beautiful character. 

I agree about the hugging thing, same goes for cuddling, it doesn't have to be about sex.  I'm the kind of person who greets with hugs as well.


----------



## Kismet (May 4, 2007)

Yes- she's such a talented artist. I loved her work, and just asked her if she took commissions. She was my first, and a good experience.

Now that I've found FA, I've got two more Comishes out...though that'll probably be it for a while.


----------



## China-Kitty (May 4, 2007)

I have two fursonas:

Name: Yumiko-Chan
Gender: Female
Species: Anthroized Maneki-Neko

Appearance: As mentioned above, Yumiko is a Japanese Bobtailed cat (the cat breed that the Maneki-Neko is based on.) Like the Maneki-Neko, she wears a bell around her neck with a pink ribbon. She used to be one of those stereotypical anime catgirls, but I redrawn her as a complete cat anthro. She has the markings of a typical calico cat.

Why: Cats are my first favorite animal when I was little and often associate myself with them. I used to have various cat-related merchandise.

This is my alter-ego, my naughty side:

Name: Morrigan
Gender: female
Species: Demon Machoke
Fetish: BDSM and whips

Appearance: Morrigan is a Demon Machoke who is often shown in red bondage gear. Like a typical demon, she is black all over with HUGE vestigial wings. Often carries a whip with her since she likes to dominate over males. Male Pokemon often fall for her and were seduced pretty easily.

Why: Well, Machoke is my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## rknight (Sep 15, 2008)

Who

Name: Roy
Species: Feline
Gender: Male
Orientation: Bi
Age: 30

What

Roy is a Feline. Medium build, slightly more muscular - just a bit more fit than I am. Long White hair in a "hippy" way. Tail reaches to ankles, He has midnight black fur,  His height is about 6 feet" not counting ears, and he weighs around 205lbs. You can usually find him with no clothes. 

He enjoys plays airsoft (ICS MP5), Street racing, playing the piano, and does some writing.

Why

He's exactly like I am (only more fit). one of those "I didn't choose it, it chose me" kind of things. He's just me in Feline form.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/80780/


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

*Who*

Name: Machi
Species: Goat
Gender: Male
Orientation: -
Age: -

*What*

  A goat Extremely skinny, Blue and yellow hair mohawk/dreadlocks/straight/curly. Deathly white fur, His height is about 5'3"  

Is in a band and does vocal for 'Toxic Fetish' A cyber punk styled and always changing genre

*Why*

Exactly like me, but a goat! =O


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 15, 2008)

*Who*

Name: Orgee
Species: Lombax
Gender: Male
Orientation: Bi
Age: 18

*What*
  A Lombax Hiding out on planet Earth, Keeping his existence unknown as to preserve his dying race.

*Why*

MY Childhood hero and Image of Bodily perfection


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 15, 2008)

China-kitty posted: 05-04-2007, 06:16 PM

rknight posted: Today, 12:31 AM 

How much time did you spend searching through old threads before you decided to necro this particular one?

Also, this thing is better off in Fursona Personas, IMVHO


----------



## Lupinrager (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmm, this sounds fun >w<

name: Cal Kima (the Cal is pronounced as 'Cull')
Battle name: Lupinrager
species: Chimera
age: N/A
sex: male
Orientation: Gay
*Physics:* 
Height: 170 cm
Weight: N/A
His eyes are a deep red, and his head and muzzle are lion shaped. His features are described as adolescent, and to his chagrin, has been described on more than one occassion as 'feminine' or been called a 'boi'. He has no idea why T_T

fur coat is yellow while parts of muzzle and belly are cream. Two steer horns jut from each side of his head and can change shape based on mood, they are a greyish-maroon.He has a messy bushy mane that reaches to his shoulders not yet fully grown. It's a deep purple. Patches of purple fur are also found on his chest, pits and belly, leaving a slight trail.

He's got a slight pudge but also has noticeable muscle mass. 
While rarely seen, his tail is a working cobra head, also yellow and it's personality can be described as an extension of Cal's personality. This can be removed and it'll eventually grow back. 
*Personality:* 
-Usually chipper, upbeat and affectionate, can be shy and will rarely make the first move. Tries to be nice. 
-However has also been moody, dark, and short tempered. Usually passive aggressive
-Also has been known to display...eccentric traits such as laughing maniacally, talking to himself (arguing with himself) and the like.
- submissive to lovers but is developing a dominant, more masculine mind set. 
- wished to rule the world.
- can be cruel at times. (example, give him a gun and he'll shoot the arms and legs off his targets first)
- large libido, constantly in 'heat'
*why*
I always liked cats and eventually finding myself towards lions, I designed several prototype avatars and finally managed with a basic design bast mostly off me. I started out with lions, but I decided to broaden my range when I wanted to add horns (cause of their use as handlebars....) and just decided on the classic chimera (minus the goat head). 
*reference*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1430270/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1349710/

TMI?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 15, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken (AND I'M AS FUCKING HELL NOT MISTAKEN) there is a board called The Den here. Even it's description says "General Furry Fandom Discussion - The wire on all things Furry related!", not to mention it has a subforum called "Fursona Personas".

So... why... the... fuck... did... you... necro... a... VERY... fucking... old... thread... HERE!?


----------



## Seth-the-Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Seth, my Fursona is a Black furred assassin. He is a Vulpine and loves too meet new people and make friends. He hates too kill innocent people. Is currently looking for a vixen too spend time with. Seth loves Linkin Park the song "unwell"by Rob thomas and Matchbox 20 , and the song "who says you can't go home" By Bon Jovi. Seth has a part time job as a bartender and loves too tell jokes.
Orientation: Straight.
Sex: Male
Physical description: has a stain of red from an old scar down his muzzle which is about medium length. 110 pounds of Pure Muscle. Carries around a knife that isn't concealed and a knife that is concealed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 29, 2008)

Geezus this thread is old. Its going to be locked soon. >___>


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Geezus this thread is old. Its going to be locked soon. >___>



My god where did this come from...2007!0_o


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> If I'm not mistaken (AND I'M AS FUCKING HELL NOT MISTAKEN) there is a board called The Den here. Even it's description says "General Furry Fandom Discussion - The wire on all things Furry related!", not to mention it has a subforum called "Fursona Personas".
> 
> So... why... the... fuck... did... you... necro... a... VERY... fucking... old... thread... HERE!?



Seriously. Why not just post another thread like this in "Fursonas Personas" instead, guys? It would be easier....


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

*[Who]*
Name: Paul
Alias: German 
Species: Anthromorphic Dog - Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: Male
Age:  18
Height: 5' 11"

*[What]*
Paul is an anthromorphic German Shepherd. His fur color consists of roan red (as mix of red and my hair color brown) and black. His fur coat is mostly roan read but his ears, muzzle, saddle, and the top of his tail are black. His eyes are skyblue. 
His body is athletic built, and he weights about 165 lbs. He is also digitigrade, when it comes to walking.
His personality is a plus. He's out-going, humble, friendly and protective, just like a typical family dawg. His orientation is straight, but he tries to make friends of different orientations and cultures. He just lets people be who they are, and that's good. 
He also is a drummer looking for a band. His fave music is classic rock, but also likes to listen to German punk, hard rock and metal. 

*[Why]*
I always had a big heart for dogs. And German Shepherds are my fave dogs and they reflect my country of origin. And the fur colors consist of my fave color red, my hair color brown (that's why roan red) and black from the german shepherd's actual fur color. My fursona reflects me, myself and I, and nobody else. 

*[Pics]*
To come...but I gave my sucky artistic skills a try and came up with these:
http://german-shepherd.deviantart.com/art/First-attempt-Me-102519823
http://german-shepherd.deviantart.com/art/Paul-Character-Sheet-103306743


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

For the love a god stop necroing this shitty dead thread!!!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahaha.

There's nothing to say about my fursona because it's non-existant.


----------



## Tungen (Nov 15, 2008)

My badger is a pretty cool guy. Eh dig holes with his paws and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 15, 2008)

MY FURSONA CAN FLY AND SHOOT KNIVES OUT OF HIS FINGERS


----------



## Jack (Nov 15, 2008)

Name: Jack
Age: 18
Sex: male
Species: fox/wolf
Height: 6â€™4â€
Weight: 210

Appearance: tall muscular
- Hair and fur: long white hair. & Medium length Brown, black, white and grey fur
- Markings: black tribal.
- Eye color: light blue.
- Other features: white skunk like stripes down his back
Behavior and Personality: sweet hearted and gentle with friends. Loves jokes and is sort of a prankster but is usually quiet. 

Skills: fast, agile and a quick thinker. 
Weaknesses: fear of suffocation. 


Likes: people who accept him and his peculiar ways
Dislikes: jerks, predigest, and stereotyping. 

History: separated from his parents at 10 he lived on his own.


Picture: View attachment 6744

Goal: has not looked that far ahead.
Birth date: may, 28, 1990.


Favorite food: seafood.
Favorite drink: zombie.
Favorite location: in the woods.
Favorite weather: cloudy.
Favorite colors: blue and black.

Least liked food: meatloaf.
Least liked drink: beer.
Least liked location: the city.
Least liked weather: hot and cloudless.
Significant other:


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 15, 2008)

*QUIT NECROING THESE OLD FUCKING THREADS.*


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> For the love a god stop necroing this shitty dead thread!!!





StainMcGorver said:


> *QUIT NECROING THESE OLD FUCKING THREADS.*



Didn't work the first time, dude...Probably won't work the 2nd.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Didn't work the first time, dude...Probably won't work the 2nd.



Doesn't hurt to try though.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 15, 2008)

Well here it goes :

Species : Bear/cat mixture

Height : 6'3
Weight : not fat, not thin. Medium husky. ( I got a tummy, but strength to buster )

Fur color : mixture of brown overall, but navy blue patches all around my body.

My fursona basically is a realist, and doesn't image just takes in the facts of life. ( <---------------hypocrite already Awesome ) I don't like winters, cause they always, ALWAYS make me sleepy. I do like to exercise but can never keep to it. ( trying to figure out a good way to keep to it still I like my size I just want more power to my arms and legs ) 

So there is just a little about my fursona, but as for a pic? I could never figure out on how to hire a artist or " commission " one lol


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 15, 2008)

....Just read the posts in the thread didn't realize it was a necro, damn it..


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2008)

LoinRockerForever said:


> ....Just read the posts in the thread didn't realize it was a necro, damn it..



Oh well, it'll be locked eventually...or moved at least.


----------



## muddworg (Jan 30, 2009)

ok have a anthro  male lizard in a anthro verition of AD&D his a thief but  our GM love to pick on him 

name: rex thinwater
class :thief
age:22 summer old
sex: male 
height: 5'4
weight 77 lbs.
rex is a typical desert lizard enjoy hot dryland dislike getting dirty wet or cold unless there a profit or some thing to steal . he has limted ability to blend end in with the desert landscape his smooth sand brown/ tan scales he wear a light leather armor set with cloak carrier about a dozen dagger a mix of throwing an poison tipped daggers 2 small pack and belt pouch for thief  work

over the course of his travels his a few trobles and thro trickey or just plain good luck manged to escape to he meet her !!! torania a huge  muscle bound shire mare palidin he though a palidin would be a easy mark to steal from but he was worng  his been regreting it ever sents now she drags him along out to save the world from evil and to redeem him they saved each other live dozens of time she a typical pallidin with all the baggage they pick on each other endlessly . were resx would sneak in and do away with the evil bad guys torania would hack her way throgh is army of followers 

name torania grey
class palidin
sex mare
age:19 winters old 
heigh: 9'8
weigh: 600 lbs
torania is your typical pallidin out to save the world and all in even those now wishing to be saved torania hide is light grey in color vey well muscled and fix she large breasted and find female mare short mane and  cliped tail hugee solid broad hoove feet with thick steel orse shoes  wear the armor and color of a young pallidin carriers a huge shield  and equally massive broad  sword and full field plate armor and pallidin cloak she carrier 2 pack for supplies of the holy order and a set of fine dress uniform 

torania was other in the desert waste when a little back strabber rogue tryyed to  stop her in her mission to clease the land of evil  but the thief had a aura about him of good tryying to get out so she has tdeside to redeem the thief i the name of the light  the little thief has grow on her and she would miss him if some thing happen to him !


----------



## Nylak (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread has been necro'd so many times.

Please post fursona descriptions in the fursona sub-forum in the den.  *mild groan.*


----------

